# Vivaldi / Handel question



## rabbit.room

Help! I need a baroque ear to identify a couple of pieces, specifically tracks nos. 1 and 14 from the link below (requires RealPlayer). The first is from a Vivaldi concerto, but I have no idea which one (which number) or for what instrument. All the info we have for it is G Major. The other, track fourteen, is a non-vocal version of a Handel aria. I need to know the name of the opera or oratorio from which it comes, and if possible the name of the song itself. I have no idea if the aria lyrics themselves are in Italian or English.

http://www.amazon.fr/Manderlay-Musi...8150050?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1192674450&sr=8-5


----------



## Handel

I don't know what is the Vivaldi's concerto. 

The Handel aria is actually a movement from his concerto grosso opus 6 no 12 (3rd movement - larghetto).


----------



## rabbit.room

Love ya! I've been trying to find out for months!


----------

